# New school in town



## Touch Of Death (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi everyone,
A few months ago a new Kenpo school opened down the street from our school. They are Mitchel's Kenpo by the way. My question is whom are these guys, are they any good, why did they leave california. They opened about a block from a Sepulvida school. I know some quirks about those guys (blocks and stances a little diff from us) how does Mitchel's compare. Mr. Mitchels is pictured in vol II of infiniant insights. Just curious.
Sean


----------



## Bill Lear (Aug 15, 2003)

I have never heard anything about him, and I have never met him. 

:asian:


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Aug 15, 2003)

Good to hear from you.  Look forward to some spirited posts.


----------



## Blindside (Aug 15, 2003)

I met a Vince (??? mabe, some V name) Mitchell at a tournament in Missoula.  His father is Jim Mitchell who is pictured in Infinite Insights II.  I don't know much about them, but I have competed against him twice in forms and his Short 4 popped and looked damn good.  I'm pretty certain his father, Mr. (Jim) Mitchell is still in California.  

Oh, they might have moved locations, they used to be known as Aaction Kenpo.  They have been in the Spokane area for a couple of years now.

Lamont


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 15, 2003)

.. was out of the San Diego area.  I had one of his black belts as a student for years.  Mr. & Ms. Graves in Washington will be able to hold their own in terms of what they offer in Kenpo.  I am not sure about the wisdom of the business decision to open in such close proximity to another Kenpo school?

-MB


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *.. was out of the San Diego area.  I had one of his black belts as a student for years.  Mr. & Ms. Graves in Washington will be able to hold their own in terms of what they offer in Kenpo.  I am not sure about the wisdom of the business decision to open in such close proximity to another Kenpo school?
> 
> -MB *


Well,
Once when I was working at our school as the enrolment director they called and explained that they planned to open schools all over town. We, since we are mixed MA, changed our name to Modern Self defense. That way the Sepulvida guys can "fight" it out for the hearts of people that want kenpo only and we aim for kids that don't care care as long as its Martial arts; however, we teach them Kenpo as well.


----------



## Mithios (Aug 15, 2003)

Jim Mitchell's school's teach e.p.a.k. and they use the tracy's business system !! Unless they have changed . Jim got to 5th dan under s.g.m. Parker and then went to tracy's and got to 7th dan. He has a 10th dan with his own organization. Jim's son is a descent guy, but Jim himself, well that is another matter all together !! Jim moves around and open's up school's and then when he has enough black belt's to run them he does it over again. Him and his son were in Missouri for about 10 year's or so. '89' to whatever. So, that's my 2 cent's   MITHIOS


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 16, 2003)

thanks.


----------



## AvPKenpo (Dec 28, 2004)

Here is a link to all of Mr. Mitchell's current schools.  

http://www.mitchellkenpo.com/school_info.htm

Michael


----------



## Doc (Dec 29, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> A few months ago a new Kenpo school opened down the street from our school. They are Mitchel's Kenpo by the way. My question is whom are these guys, are they any good, why did they leave california. They opened about a block from a Sepulvida school. I know some quirks about those guys (blocks and stances a little diff from us) how does Mitchel's compare. Mr. Mitchels is pictured in vol II of infiniant insights. Just curious.
> Sean



Let me put it this way. Mr. Parker stated he was going to re-shoot volume 2 for the second printing with someone other than Jim Mitchell. Many names were mentioned including Conatser, Trejo, and myself among others. Second, Jim Mitchell had a special made and embroidered doubled bar belt made for Mr. Parker. When he passed, within days, Jim was at the house asking Mrs. Parker to give it back to him. She did. I watched many of these guys come and go over the years, and more came and left than ever stayed. Jim was just another one of them who was around and "available" when Parker wanted to shoot the book(s).


----------



## OC Kid (Jan 1, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> .. was out of the San Diego area. I had one of his black belts as a student for years. Mr. & Ms. Graves in Washington will be able to hold their own in terms of what they offer in Kenpo. I am not sure about the wisdom of the business decision to open in such close proximity to another Kenpo school?
> 
> -MB


 
Is that Tom Graves in Port Orchard Washington. A friend of mine introduced me to him this summer. According to my He's supposed to be a very good fighter.
I dont know much about him. He did say He trained under a guy name Sepulveda though.


----------



## Doc (Jan 1, 2005)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> I have never heard anything about him, and I have never met him.
> 
> :asian:


Hey Billy, how you doing?


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Jan 1, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> Hey Billy, how you doing?


You should really look at the dates of the posts, Billy's was posted in Aug, 2003.

DarK LorD


----------



## Bill Lear (Jan 8, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> Hey Billy, how you doing?



Things have been a little rough lately, but we'll pull through. My mother-in-law just passed away, and I've been on the road a lot. As a matter of fact I'm posting this message from Dennis Conatser's place right now.    Tomorrow we'll continue on our way to Albuquerque, NM (my mother-in-law's old place) where we have to finish a few things then we'll be back home on Monday. Maybe we can talk after I get home. Keep in touch.


----------



## Doc (Jan 8, 2005)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> Things have been a little rough lately, but we'll pull through. My mother-in-law just passed away, and I've been on the road a lot. As a matter of fact I'm posting this message from Dennis Conatser's place right now.    Tomorrow we'll continue on our way to Albuquerque, NM (my mother-in-law's old place) where we have to finish a few things then we'll be back home on Monday. Maybe we can talk after I get home. Keep in touch.


Really sorry to hear Billy. My prayers of course are with you and your family. Call me when you get a chance.


----------

